# My custom Jungle rock face build



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys i thought i would post a finished pic of my jungle rock face have a whole thread explaining the build over in the invert section but if you want more details let me know and ill post details of build and all the pictures step by step.










my hands there so you can get an idea of scale i have fair sized hands! lol































































cheers for looking and gonna be possibly selling these and building to order just see what the interest is like first.
thanks


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

thats awesome dude


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

cheers man! :2thumb:


Swain86 said:


> thats awesome dude


----------



## Draig (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking really good :2thumb:


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

nice build, take you long?

Ian


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

Best part of an evening it's the waiting for the coats of varnish and paint which is time consuming.


Velosus said:


> nice build, take you long?
> 
> Ian


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice! I want to try making my own, but thats another thing on my to-do list! : victory:


----------



## ju5t1n (Jan 10, 2010)

thats really quite kool how did you get on painting in the nooks-n-crannies


----------



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

*background*

WOW :gasp: that's amazing!!! :2thumb:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good man. may i ask are the plants fakes or airplants??

i am currently re painting mine as the original dried very pink which i didn't like.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

That came out awesome!


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

yeh all the plants are real airplants, i think they will do well in a T enclosure as they require light misting to keep them healthy and not a lot of light.



thething84 said:


> looks good man. may i ask are the plants fakes or airplants??
> 
> i am currently re painting mine as the original dried very pink which i didn't like.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

i came back for another look its that good :2thumb:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

cheers man! im thinking of covering it in moss, to make it look just really overgrown and also gives the T's more place to naturally hide and web up.
What you reckon?



Swain86 said:


> i came back for another look its that good :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> cheers man! im thinking of covering it in moss, to make it look just really overgrown and also gives the T's more place to naturally hide and web up.
> What you reckon?


little more moss yes, but you don't want to hide the rock too much. impressive work there. well done


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

looks great


----------



## Depalmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Im currently building something similar myself and was considering using some model shop style fake moss (The kind they use on train sets) 

Do you have any idea if this would be safe for my Bearded Dragon? 

Btw, This looks really good! Well done!


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

IMO i would not use that stuff as you never know whats in it, and with beardies being omnivores i would not risk it in case they eat it,
best bet is too get some sphagnum moss and leave it out to dry somewhere warm and then use that, thats what i did with mine so at least you know its safe.
hope this helps dude.



Depalmer said:


> Im currently building something similar myself and was considering using some model shop style fake moss (The kind they use on train sets)
> 
> Do you have any idea if this would be safe for my Bearded Dragon?
> 
> Btw, This looks really good! Well done!


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> yeh all the plants are real airplants, i think they will do well in a T enclosure as they require light misting to keep them healthy and not a lot of light.


Actually, this is not correct - well, I guess it is OK if you want sub-standard plants and are happy to replace them periodically rather than have plants that will live for years and years, look good and be healthy. I'm more than happy to send you a Care Sheet so you can get the best from your investment..they are so easy to care for but.....just send me a PM or check ouur website

Gill
www.justairplants.com


----------



## Rednurse (Nov 13, 2010)

Depalmer said:


> Im currently building something similar myself and was considering using some model shop style fake moss (The kind they use on train sets)
> 
> Do you have any idea if this would be safe for my Bearded Dragon?
> 
> Btw, This looks really good! Well done!


My boyfriend and I recently built a background for our Suriname Bcc using model railway moss and lichen and it looks pretty good and hasn't caused any issues!

Most of the tubs and packs of that stuff has "non toxic" on it. Just to show you what it looks like, here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

To be honest i dont think you need to do anything else it looks perfect the way it is


----------



## kgarner (Apr 1, 2011)

Great looking jungle rock face build :notworthy:


----------



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

Good background and setup , it's nice to see people trying hard to make there reptiles feel at home ,well done.


----------

